# Rod Guide Question



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

I am purchasing a ZZplex 13ft rod for surf casting. It is the rod blank, not a completed rod.
Was wondering which rod guides to get. A friend mentioned Minema guides, if I got the name correct.
Does anyone have any suggestions on what is really good for distance casting, and where I can purchase the guides.

Thanks


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

Minima guides are made by PacBay and they look fine for the build. I don't have any personal experience with them and maybe someone here does?

The big three guide companies are Fuji, PacBay and American Tackle. I've used Fuji BHNG and BMNAG guides with excellent results and recently built a CCP 3-7 12ft rod using American Tackle NIRLVL titanium frames with Nanolite rings (lifetime warranty) and a Fuji Titanium TMNAT Titanium concept top with an Alconite ring. 

Find your price point and check out all 3 for selection. I'm very happy with my CCP built up with this guide configuration......extremely lightweight and cast testing had me making 180 yards using straight up "old school" casts with 5 ounces of lead on a 4ft drop. Considering you have a quality blank.....don't cut things short on guide selection.......less weight = more tip speed due to less weight = better inertia. I picked my guides up at Mudhole Tackle online. You can check Acid Rod online or Donart Rods online for pricing and selection.

Good luck - let us know what you decide!


----------



## xevious (Sep 22, 2002)

It's Minima4 guides are made by Pacbay as OceanMaster said. There are two color choices, chrome and black. Black ones are little bit more expensive. 
I've been using Minima4 guides on all my casting rods and some of my fishing rods too. Personally, I really like them.
They a lot lighter than Fuji SIC or Alconte guides and also a lot cheaper. Inside ring diamter is smaller than Fuji ceramic guide, so you can use size 10's instead of using 12's for first 2~3 tip guides.
I used them on my surf rods since last year spring, and I haven't had any problem at all. Lighter weights help tip recovery for casting too. 
By the way, what Zziplex blank do you buy/or plan to?


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

It is a Zzplex 427su.


----------



## Ferds UK (Mar 15, 2010)

I've recently has a Zziplex Profile Evo built with Minima 4 guides and I'm very pleased - they are extremely light and bring a 'retro' look to the rod. Whatever you choose, enjoy your Zzip!


----------

